
World Without Uber: DIU's Up 7.5% in Austin - bkohlmann
http://www.vocativ.com/327333/a-world-without-uber-dispatches-from-austin/?utm_content=buffer956b4&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
davnn
Why would they not just take a cab, is that so hard to do? I can't imagine a
cab not taking you for a short trip if you pay adequately?

I like Uber, Lyft and the like but I seriously only like them because of their
vision that once self driving cars are available they become cheaper than
owning a car.

The current advantages of Uber versus a cab are marginal, at least from my
point of view (western europe, plenty of cabs). I would still always take an
Uber if available, but if not I couldn't care less.

~~~
imjared
> (western europe, plenty of cabs)

There are not plenty of cabs in Austin. Part of what has made Uber so popular
is the proliferation and therefore availability of a ride home from a night
out. The convenience factor of being able to open your phone and have a ride
come for you within minutes beats having to plan your night around leaving at
a certain time or committing to a long wait (could easily be an hour or more)
for a cab.

